# Daily acts of kindness



## Vlk (May 11, 2016)

Supposedly, (e.g. http://greatergood.berkeley.edu/article/item/kindness_makes_you_happy_and_happiness_makes_you_kind ) there is a correlation between kindness and happiness. What nice thing did you do today?
I dogsat for my neighbours.


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't do 'kindness' every time, I've come to terms with my 'dark' sides more & more. perhaps not everyone's way. well, for kindness today I fed a stray black cat occasionally coming to my flat. (okay, maybe for cats it's an exception.. ;])


----------



## Aaron Tupaz (Apr 4, 2016)

Whenever I'm in a line-up and I'm in no rush for something, sometimes I let the person or two behind cut in front.


----------



## Vlk (May 11, 2016)

I bought my co-worker a present for his birthday today.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I helped one of my coworkers out today, he was moving some heavy equipment and he's trying to recover from back problems. I actually wasn't supposed to be doing it (it's not my project) but I felt bad for the guy.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Uh.. I complimented someone in the store on their hair 😃


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

My best friend invited me to his wife's baby shower. It was a girls and guys type of baby shower. Even though I couldn't go since the event was right on my birthday which was last Saturday, I still bought his wife baby clothes and a card. I felt honored that I was invited to attend such a wonderful event of two lovers on their journey of becoming new parents.


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

lent my motorcycle to a flatmate today. 

so this morning I heard someone trying to start her bike over & over with no success, I took the initiative, offered her mine for her to go to work. apparently her workplace is FAR away, like in a different district out of town. I told her to be careful for the front tire hasn't been patched/fixed.

hope she will return my ride in one piece. :grin2:0


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

giving up one of my clothes (a breezy tank top from Thailand, gift from a relative) to filter the water that's currently being dirty. only made it like 50% cleaner, but still better than all out black dusty water. :| one bathroom (out of 4 in this flat) is at least covered. *survivalist mode on*


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

update:

my flatmate finally arrived home & returned my motorcycle. not only she returned it in one piece, she also fixed the front tire, filled the tank full with high-octane fuel for FREE & of course doing itself a favor already by riding it FAR so it stayed 'warm' & ready - unlike how I usually use it just go around in shorter distance!

uohh!! *I didn't expect it!* thank you, thank you!!

























*
but during our chat (some about her rant in wanting very much buying a new bike :grin2: ) I happened to fell into few awkward convo lines - simply couldn't speak my mind clearer. _arrrck!!_ :bash :bash hope that will be forgotten!!!

although despite that old 'micromotoric/emotion-reaction' habit still going on I've also been *aware* of that operating. I'll surely CHANGE, only about time, about time..


----------



## Vlk (May 11, 2016)

I listened to my co-worker talk (complain) about his relationship and made some hopefully helpful suggestions.


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

Why be kind? When you can be wicked and sexy, like me.


----------

